# lwjgl - Skysphere



## faustdonner (26. Sep 2012)

Hallo Leute. Ich programmiere gerade ein Voxel-Game und würde gerne einen Himmel habe. Wennmöglich eine drehende texturierte Skysphere um Tag und Nacht zu simulieren. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

MFG faustdonner


----------



## Guest2 (26. Sep 2012)

Moin,

das ist ein weites Feld, einen schönen Ansatz gibt es z.B. damit: GPU Gems - Chapter 16. Accurate Atmospheric Scattering

Vermutlich suchst Du aber etwas einfacheres. Und dazu wäre es gut zu wissen, was Du verwendest (LWJGL, JOGL, jME, Java3D, ...), was Deine Zielplattform ist (OpenGL 1.1 – 4.2, ES 1 – 2, Swing, Desktop, Android), was Du genau darstellen willst (Kugel von innen, glatt oder aus Blöcken, beleuchtet, leuchtend, Zerstreuung, Beispiele). Und schlussendlich, wo genau es bei Dir bei der Umsetzung hapert.

Je nach Gebiet / Anforderung / Problem findet sich dann vielleicht jemand der helfen kann.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## faustdonner (26. Sep 2012)

Ja sry ich das ich die Details verbessert habe^^. Also ich benutze LWJGL und will einfach eine runde Kugel um den aktuellen Standort des Spielers legen. Diese soll sich so drehen weil man da den Mond und Sonne raufmalt. Ich habe die Klasse Sphere schon gefunden komme aber net damit klar.

Achja nur so nebenbei: Ist es normal das ein LWJGL Programm 2GB Arbeitsspeicher braucht?????


----------



## Guest2 (27. Sep 2012)

Die Klasse Sphere nutzt immediate mode Methoden (glBegin, glEnd, glVertex,...) diese sollte man nicht nutzen. Aus Deinem anderen Code Segment hier im Forum kann man erkennen, dass Du dort entweder vertex arrays oder vertex buffer objects nutzt. Mach das doch auch so mit Deiner Skysphere (Koordinaten einmalig berechnen, im Buffer ablegen, an geeigneter Stelle zeichnen).

Ansonsten, ein LWJGL Programm benötigt auch nur soviel Speicher wie benötigt wird. Wenn das bei Dir 2 GB sind, dann hast Du auch etwas das ~2 GB belegt.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------

